# Yanmar Compact Utility Tractors



## Live Oak

*Japanese Grey Market Compact Utility Tractors*

These are not very easy to find specs. for but this is as close as I could find, just so you could have a looksee to see some examples of what they look like. 




This is Yanmar's position on Grey Market tractors and the models they sell in the USA.

Yanmar Grey Market Tractor Notice 

Bear in mind that these are Grey Market tractors and most if all are NOT new but REFURBISHED. These tractors are not for everyone but if you have some mechanical know how and are a savy parts hunter, and want an affordable priced tractor. They just might be for you. Japanese Grey Market Compact Utility Tractors


----------



## Durwood

Rumor has it that John Deere and Yanmar are gonna be parting ways. The new 20 series tractors have JD motors in them. If they completely split then Yanmar will probably make an American tractor again in their name. And i would stay away from any refurbished tractor from vietnam. We have some good discussions going on some other forums about that. They are tractors that are to bad of shape to sell otherwise so they are just thrown together with other parts off other tractors and a quickie paint job and VIOLA!
You have a so called refurbished tractor.




:tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm


----------



## mark777

Hello, 

I am new to your forum and just wanted to say hello and introduce my self.

Durwoods' statement about Viet Nam tractors is very true and yes, the discussions are the views from several who want to buy, have bought (with remorse), and how to help the unsuspecting customer and dealer. And it does get Heated.

I will not discourage anyone in the market for a tractor, or "Bash" any specific brands or dealers. Just want to contribute what I know and ask about what I don't know.

Regards, Mark


----------



## Durwood

Welcome Mark. Mark is someone i invited over from another forum and this guy is a true craftsman in every sense of the word. He totally reconditions his tractors. You have to see the his pictures he has of his refurbishing process. I know he won't toot his own horn , so i'll do it for him. OK Mark...you need to post those pictures. See, i would never put you on the spot now...would I? 

:driving: :ride: :ride: :ride:


----------



## jodyand

Welcome Mark:friends: we can alway use contributing members. We wont hold it against you that you know Durwood:lmao: Just picking on you Durwood. Would like to see your pictures.
:thumbsup:


----------



## mark777

It would seem Durwood has put me on the spot. 

The pictures were originally for viewable documentation of the process of repair/restoration for a potential customer who wants proof of what was actually performed on the paticular model he is interested in.

Man, was that a long sentence.

Anyway, I will post pictures of a model that someone may have questions about. After all, they are just tractors that have'nt gotten dirty yet.

Currently, we have: 1300D; 1401D; 1601D; and 1610D all with different implements, (yep-all 4X4s)


----------



## Durwood

Hey Mark, how about two pictures of each tractor. One where you had it tore down and one of the finished product. Also include how much hp each one has. I've also been wondering how small a tractor can you get with the powershift tranny ? I think when i get ready for one i kind of know what i'm looking for. I will want the smallest tractor you can get with these features. 4wd, powershift tranny and a 3 cylinder motor along with a FEL, a rotor tiller, boxblade, and a 3 point hitch. I figure somewhere around about 18-22 hp. I'm gonna tell my wife that's what i want for Christmas....... Wish me luck like that's gonna happen. 

ong:


----------



## mark777

Durwood, 

This is the 1610D I am currently working on and hope to have it finished (with FEL and BB) next Friday. It is a 20HP 4X4 with shuttle shift-under 600 hours. I hate to put it up for adoption, as it runs sweet.....as good as my 2000 year Massey 1020.

Discovered left brakes were filled with Hydraulic fluid during initial inspection. It would seem some one tried to remove the brake drum without pulling lift arm assembly and removing "E" clips. Resulted in cracked/broken axle housing. Lots of forign goop in there too (JB Weld??). $700. later and new (used) axle housing with all internals transplanted.

This tractor has: New clutch assembly; brakes, rebuilt injectors (not back yet); starter; rebuilt decomp assembly; 14.5 field tested magneto; very high/even compression - tested....etc. etc. this picture shows where I am at, as of today.

I will not bore everyone with the befores as it look somewhat like junk.

[email protected] Motion


----------



## mark777

Just one more, this is the 1601D 17HP 4X4 with just about everything replaced or tested.

BTW, That is the 1610D in the background waiting its turn about 2 weeks ago

Mark


----------



## mark777

And completed 1601D with the brush hog added on......Ok, I know thats really 2 more.

Mark


----------



## mark777

I can and will post more when someone is interested.
Thanks for looking and hope you enjoy.

Mark


----------



## jodyand

It look great you did a great job on it.:thumbsup:


----------



## waynl

Mark
I take it that you do these restorations as your primary (maybe only) occupation. That's a lot of hours you have invested in doing what appears to be a thorough restoration. Glad to see someone who takes pride in their work. 

These Yanmars are tough little machines. I have a 336D w/ FEL and Kelley model 30 backhoe. When my father-in-law purchased it some years ago we wondered what we would use such a small tractor for (our other tractors are 75 HP and up). Today we cannot imagine being without it.

Keep up the good work and fill us in on these jobs!

waynl


----------



## memmurphy

Looks better than new to me Mark. :thumbsup: 

The local school system had a Yanmar 4WD they mowed with. This was about 25 years ago. They have since contracted out the mowing but I think they still have the tractor. It intrigued me by it's small size and having 4WD and a diesel engine. 

Mark


----------



## fonman_4859

*yanmar restoration*

Mark how long would it take to restore a 1401D, its running but I think there is a bearing in the rearend that has a flat spot on it. I love the paint jobs you do. My tractor is in fair shape but its still 30 years old and could use some help. Also about what does it cost to do a restoration if you have to do what you did to that 1601D?


----------



## mark777

Hey fonman,

Well, I have to tell you that I've never made any money on restoring tractors to their original condition. It is strictly a break even deal and enough surplus of money to acquire a few more tractors and start the vicious cycle all over again. More a very serious hobby-but not for a living.

I have sold them for top dollar which only covers the new and replaced parts, paint and materials....and the labor is a total write off. I was buying A grade tractors with minor blemishes, dings and dents. For the Yanmar purist I'm afraid my tractors leave much to be desired - starting with the wrong colors LOL.

I probably do this for all the wrong reasons. I'm a terrible salesman, and if I don't like someones attitude or I think they are careless and neglectful AND especially if someone is trying to dicker my price down, I tell them (politely) I'm not interested in selling at this time.

Because the YM series Yanmar tractors are a no frills machine and simplistic in their engineering, they are very easy to work on. And anyone that desires to paint their own projects can pick up any number of "How To" books, read the back of a paint can and achieve amazing results. Long story short: I have between $2K-$3K per tractor, add that to the wholesale price, don't budge and they all sell eventually. Prices take a considerably higher jump when I install FEL's and other implements.

Mark


----------



## Simpleprestige

Durwood, I don't know if the Yanmar/ JD deal is going through or what, but Yanmar engines are in all of the 20 series tractors through the 3520 as of 2007. 3720 and up have JD turbo's in em for another $2000. Other than that, I know absolutely nothing about Yanmar, but our local fairgrounds has a Yanmar tractor, about 30 hp, that they don't use, I volunteer down there alot, and I never see them touch it since they got a bobcat.


----------



## bennyhill

mark777 said:


> Hey fonman,
> 
> Well, I have to tell you that I've never made any money on restoring tractors to their original condition. It is strictly a break even deal and enough surplus of money to acquire a few more tractors and start the vicious cycle all over again. More a very serious hobby-but not for a living.
> 
> I have sold them for top dollar which only covers the new and replaced parts, paint and materials....and the labor is a total write off. I was buying A grade tractors with minor blemishes, dings and dents. For the Yanmar purist I'm afraid my tractors leave much to be desired - starting with the wrong colors LOL.
> 
> I probably do this for all the wrong reasons. I'm a terrible salesman, and if I don't like someones attitude or I think they are careless and neglectful AND especially if someone is trying to dicker my price down, I tell them (politely) I'm not interested in selling at this time.
> 
> Because the YM series Yanmar tractors are a no frills machine and simplistic in their engineering, they are very easy to work on. And anyone that desires to paint their own projects can pick up any number of "How To" books, read the back of a paint can and achieve amazing results. Long story short: I have between $2K-$3K per tractor, add that to the wholesale price, don't budge and they all sell eventually. Prices take a considerably higher jump when I install FEL's and other implements.
> 
> Mark


Good looking yractor! Greatwork!!
question if I needed that rebuild the engine, where would I find the Tourque specs??


----------



## winston

You probably didn't notice but the post you responded to was done in 2007. What model tractor are you needing specs on?


----------



## bmaverick

winston said:


> You probably didn't notice but the post you responded to was done in 2007. What model tractor are you needing specs on?


From his other posted thread, he is looking at a YM2210B. The machine needs some TLC before being useful.


----------



## bennyhill

winston said:


> You probably didn't notice but the post you responded to was done in 2007. What model tractor are you needing specs on?


ym2210b tourque on like head bolts, rod caps etc


----------



## winston

Torque specs for 2210 (tractorbynet.com)


----------

